# gps for Morocco?



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi to all,
We are getting into the last arrangments for our visit to Morocco in Feb.
we use a Tom tom sat. nav and its been very good but I will need to get a map down load for it to cover this part of our trip
What are peoples views on the need for it in Morocco,and does the tom tom system work ok?
Thanks Minkymoo


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry, I used Garmin's Morocco map, and the free non-routable Olaf maps (only works on a Garmin as far as I know) on that too which were both very good.

Some comments on TomTom here though if you wanna look 

Linky


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We used a TomTom for Morocco and found it very good for directional navigation and largely accurate with a good selection of POI's. If you wait until Christmas there is usually a 25%+ off discount in the TomTom download store. Or at least there was last year before we visited Morocco.

For offline mapping we used Olaf's Map but also found the free Open Maps better than Olaf's Map (which I'm sure is better for off piste driving, 4x4 etc).

Information on how to use them with your computer is here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/02/morocco-laptop-gps-garmin-nroute.html


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Minkymoo,
Like you I'm heading down Jan and Feb...

In keeping with my stereotype I don't like spending money!!! but In preparation for my trip I have just downloaded TomTom's Morocco and at almost 50 euro it was not cheap.

However having had years of a "Co-pilot" map reading , one who would never pass it over to me before any critical junction. Her cartagraphical skills or lack of them were legend and the only source of stress for us when on the road. 

Now thanks to the miracle of Sat Nav (TomTom) that stressor has gone, as to have the frequent wrong turns and shouting matches!

I will never ever go back to a map only navigator, now I travel in peace, guided by the soothing voice of Homer Simpson!...he also compliments me on my driving ability and on my successful arrival at a destination....... worth every penny.

I do though also have a Michelin 742 map to browse over at night or with a coffee but not for looking at while on the road!

Dooh!

Ronnie


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Minkymoo

We used a Tom Tom while we were in Morocco and did have a few problems with it - it's certainly worth having a paper map too to use as a defence against your satnav's decisions.

Many places were spelled slightly differently, A, E and I seem to be inter-changable, and also apostrophe use varies. If you're using GPS co-ordinates it's not generally a problem, although a couple of times ours did tell us to turn left (straight onto a desert track) or diverted us around a gap in the road - which wasn't there.

We downloaded ours around Christmas last year and there was only one campsite in the points of interest. But we kept a daily blog while we were there and put in the gps co-ordinates of each campsite we visited at the top of the entry, hope this helps a bit.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/africa-were-in/

If you've any questions, please drop me an email.

Cheers

Julie


----------

